# Expiration of Silicone ?



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I am looking to purchase some black silicone online that is safe for frogs. I found a great deal on 12 tubes but the manufacturers date is Jan 05.. My questions is, how long of an expiration does silicone have ?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

They're most likely dead or very near dead. The mfg will usually put an experiation date on them. Since the tubes I have don't specify a mfg date, only an experiation date, I can't give you a good guess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

i concur with Mike. i dont know how long exactly, but i dont think it lasts that long. ive only seen one date on the brand i use also. i always assume its expiration and dont use anything if its past the date. 

in my younger more rebelious days (however long ago that was :lol: ) i wasnt paying attention to the dates. i had to scrap a whole tank because i put so much silicone in there, and it wouldnt cure (even after 4 weeks). it was more work than the cost of the tank to try and get this semi cured crap out.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I Contacted GE and they told me it should not be a problem ..... they said the silicone can last for years and years if kept in the right condition and temps. They also told me to test the silicone if i still had any doubts. If the silicone hardens normally then its ok .... 

I Will have to try it, cant beat $3 bucks per tube =)


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I only paid like 4 or 5 dollars for a tube of black silicone (GEII) from home depot. May as well get a new tube, save the shipping and get it tonight.

Adam


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to get back to you so late, but I wouldn't risk it. Or have them test a tube for you maybe? I've been through so many bad tubes lately I cant tell you the frustration If I had to return them in the mail.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

froglet said:


> I Contacted GE and they told me it should not be a problem ..... they said the silicone can last for years and years if kept in the right condition and temps. They also told me to test the silicone if i still had any doubts. If the silicone hardens normally then its ok ....
> 
> I Will have to try it, cant beat $3 bucks per tube =)


What kind of bird am I hearing?

The one that goes cheap, cheap, cheap!

All jibing aside, if you test it and if cures, it should be OK...

The thing that gets me is you let a >$100 tad eat the foot off another >$100 tad, yet you are looking to save a buck or two on silicone... :shock: 

Whatever....


----------

